

Surveillance by Algorithm - prajjwal
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/03/surveillance_by.html

======
dllthomas
As some got at in the comments, the dog metaphor breaks down in a few (rich)
ways which Schneier gets at a bit but doesn't make explicit. I don't care
about a dog seeing me naked because _there is nothing about my being naked the
dog can communicate in a way that I might find objectionable_. If I were doing
something where that was possible, I would object to the dog watching me.
Computer systems are quite capable of communicating arbitrary information once
they have access to that information.

